# Girls/ladies - what kind of footwear for showing market wethers?



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

My almost-13-year-old daughter is showing 4-H market wethers for the second year at the county fair. Last year she wore cowboy boots, but they were so slick on the bottom she was worried she would slip and wipe out. All the girls I see at the shows wear fancy cowboy boots, so I think putting her in Timberlands or something might look a little clunky in comparison. What do you girls/ladies wear to show your meat goats? Any suggestions of a boot that looks nice but has a little traction would be appreciated! She's normally a tennis shoe kind of girl so we're at a bit of a loss.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

My daughter wears Justin boots.

She wears different Styles but likes this style the best.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmm, those look like they have a lot more tread than the ones she's got. I'll look for some, thanks!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Just any pair of Justins with rubber souls should work. Have her wear them around the house to break them in and scuff up the bottoms so they're not so slick.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought my 8yo a pair of nice boots from.... Show Carnival! She's wore them 3x, 2 have been in muddy situations, and no complaints. I don't know that they have the same style in your daughters size though...

Otherwise, I'd go to someplace like TSC or a boot store and check the bottoms, see what might have more grip and are comfortable. 
I'd definitely stick with a good cowboy boot, even if they aren't fancy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My nieces always just wore timberlands but alot of the kids up here do. But that may be our fair.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

My daughter and I wear the same boots as pictured above. But, if you're looking to save a bit of money, you can buy gripping stick ons for the bottom of the boots. I have a pair of boots with the smooth bottom and as long as I am in sawdust or shavings or anything that catches the heel, they don't slide.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Might I suggest these?








Or these?








:ROFL:

For market shows, any type of boot is fine


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Might I suggest these?
> View attachment 96976
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! :ick:


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh my!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Lol them shoes are hilarious


----------

